# orhtene in the mud



## Tree M.D. (Apr 11, 2001)

Has anyone ever used orthene as a soil injected material to control mites and/or lacebug?


----------



## Ray Morneau (Apr 19, 2001)

Reading my labels, it's not listed for soil application on my California EPA registrations. What state code do you have which allows that?
[email protected]


----------

